# No por enquanto.



## Estefanía Perdomo

Hola, buenos días:

No por enquanto.

Gente, he recibido un mensaje con esa frase, ¿qué quiere decir? ¿alguien por amabilidad me dice su equivalente en español?

Gracias.


----------



## Vanda

Há duas opções:
Ou é:_não, por enquanto_ (e houve um erro de digitação) ou então é alguém na expectativa de algo acontecer e que_, por enquanto_, aguarda.


----------



## Outsider

Creo que en español sería «Para ya, no».


----------



## Jeromed

Estefanía Perdomo said:


> Hola, buenos días:
> 
> No por enquanto.
> 
> Gente, he recibido un mensaje con esa frase, ¿qué quiere decir? ¿alguien por amabilidad me dice su equivalente en español?
> 
> Gracias.


 
Pásanos más contexto, porfa. Una interpretación posible sería '_En el aún...',_ pero faltan palabras para comprobarla:

_No por enquanto desconhecido projeto de lei.
En el aún desconocido proyecto de ley._



Outsider said:


> Creo que en español sería «Para ya, no».


 
Pero está escrito _no_ y no _não._


----------



## Outsider

Coincido con Vanda. Debe ser un error, y la grafía pretendida sería _não por enquanto_. _No por enquanto_ me suena muy raro.


----------



## Estefanía Perdomo

Primeramente quiero agradecer por su ayuda. No tengo más contexto, por lo que se me hizo más difícil la interpretación. La persona que me envio la frase estaba haciendo un intendo de español, por eso es bien razonable que sí sea não por enquanto.

Gracias.


----------



## Outsider

Bueno, entonces es alguien que no sabe que en español no existe el adverbio _enquanto_.


----------



## Mangato

Outsider said:


> Creo que en español sería «Para ya, no».


 

Realmente, *para ya ,no* suena muy extraño en español,  podría ser *de momento, no*  o*   por ahora, no* 

Saludos, MG


----------



## Em_Cristo

No es nada de lo que estan diciendo y si tiene que que ser Nao (con acento sobre la a, mi teclado no lo tiene) por enquanto. Eso traducido quiere decir no por ahora. 
Ej: Esta voce indo para a igreja??
Nao por enquanto mas depois eu vou pasar
Tu estas llendo para la iglesia??
No por ahora pero despues you voy a pasar


----------



## Jeromed

Em_Cristo said:


> No es nada de lo que estan diciendo y si tiene que que ser Nao (con acento sobre la a, mi teclado no lo tiene) por enquanto. Eso traducido quiere decir no por ahora.
> Ej: Esta voce indo para a igreja??
> Nao por enquanto mas depois eu vou pasar
> Tu estas llendo para la iglesia??
> No por ahora pero despues you voy a pasar


 
¿Qué quiere decir _llendo_ para la iglesia?  No conozco esa palabra....


----------



## Mangato

Yendo gerundio del verbo ir.


----------



## Outsider

Mangato said:


> Realmente, *para ya ,no* suena muy extraño en español,  podría ser *de momento, no*  o*   por ahora, no*


Gracias por la corrección, Mangato.

Veamos, entonces:

Sabemos que se trata de un _hablante de portugués intentando hablar español_. Me parece claro que quería decir «No, por ahora», pero utilizó _enquanto_, porque no sabe que en español se dice "por ahora".


----------



## Estefanía Perdomo

Gracias, amigos, y sí, esa es la corrección que le haré a la persona, me parece que es _por ahora, _se explica más.

Beijos para todos vocês.


----------

